# Knocking on p/s rear wheel when braking only



## Shezg (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi

I have an X Trail 2.2 Dci, 56 plate and its just started to make a knocking sound only when braking from the rear passenger side wheel. I have had the brake discs, pads and handbrake shoes replaced but its still making the noise. Can anyone give me any ideas what this may be, thanks.

New to the forum.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do not really know what you mean by knocking noise. My guess is its either something in your rear suspension. Check your end-links and stabilizer bar bushings. Otherwise you may have a sticking caliper, or a pad that is not sliding smoothly in the caliper slides. Filing the tab ends of the pads to fit better might help. Check your caliper slide pins as well.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Clunking and knocking sounds can be the result of the nuts and bolts holding the brake calipers being loose. Vibrations can cause brake bindings to come loose, which leads to damaged components. This situation is typically indicated by a jerking reaction and a knocking sound when you're trying to stop the vehicle. Sometimes rust gets knocked loose and gets in the way of the moving parts. Road debris can also cause this.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Rogoman,
I considered the possibility of the caliper bolts not being properly torqued, because he just had the brakes done. But, the problem predates that and was the reason he got them changed.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Shezg said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an X Trail 2.2 Dci, 56 plate and its just started to make a knocking sound only when braking from the rear passenger side wheel. I have had the brake discs, pads and handbrake shoes replaced but its still making the noise.


If the car has 4 wheel drive, then maybe there's a problem with the CV joint.


----------



## Mariusz (5 mo ago)

Hello Shezg, in my Nissan X-Trail I have exactly the same problem as you once described in 2016, did you manage to solve it? Sorry for my English


----------

